# 8 months in



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Well here we are 8 months into life in Spain. Generally all well. The question I am asked the most by people via email etc, and the one question that pops up on this forum from time to time is "Do you regret the move". I never know what to say to this, how can you regret something if you do not know what the alternative would have been. however I do not regret moving here, I do regret the fact that my children are in the UK and we do not see them as much as I would like, this is something not to be underestimated by those of you thinking of the move. 

I have good days and Bad days as far as missing things about life in the UK, and would be lying if I said otherwise, but generally the good days outweigh the bad days ( I had "bad" days in the UK so no difference there then). 

Frustrations for me arise due mainly to my limited language but that is improving and I am happy with how it is progressing. Later this year I hope to start more formal learning locally.

We have made many friends here, mainly Spanish but also fellow immigrants, who like us moved here for a different way of life, not a better way of life. Is life different, yes it is, for a start, no more 12 hour shifts on the wards for me, no more 24 hour stints at the weekends, for my husband no more struggling with lifting etc, here he can do a days work on the finca, an hours work on the finca whatever he pleases, Health wise we are both fitter and healthier here. My blood pressure is coming down, and I have lost weight. My husband does not have the same issues as before and following on from his spinal operation last year is virtually pain free. Is life better, to a certain degree it is better, the difference makes it better. We have the medical cover here until 2016 and hopefully will be able to buy into the system if introduced here, If not another bridge to be crossed when we come to it. This in itself is a big difference, I no longer worry about stuff I cannot control, and just deal with things as they arise

Financially it is still very early days for us to say how this is going, we planned this very carefully as our finances were limited, but I can say, we are living on a lot less than we did in the UK, we are not frivolous, and have to consider what we are spending money on, but we do not feel we are lacking anything and for me I am now amazed at the utter crap I bought in the UK and how wasteful I was with money without even realising it.

The house is coming on fine, we have finished the kitchen and are about to sort out the other rooms now. Solar Power working fine as we speak, even though we have had at least a week of limited sun here and a lot of rain and dark clouds. So far no hidden surprises, although the roof leaks where they positioned the solar panels, but that is being addressed soon, nothing to stress about. 

Having just read this back it does sound as if I am a bit gloomy! I am not, I am just being honest in my feelings. There are great things about living here and things that annoy me, but life is not perfect anywhere, but overall we have a good life here and hope that continues into the future.
:thumb:


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for that, a good post 

We will be moving to Spain early next year and its good to hear others experiences.

Have a good day

Dave


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Glad to hear! Good luck!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Cambio


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for your update Cambio, it is helpful for us as we are contemplating our move next year. It is good to hear both good and bad as it gives a more balanced view.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I settled in almost immediately but it took SWMBO nearly 2 years before she considered Spain to be home. Now, after 4 years, she cannot see herself ever returning to UK. There are so many things to contend with, things that are so entirely different from your home country and, of course, the language which if you aren't fluent can be quite daunting. But then again, we have friends who are from Madrid and Barcelona and they can't understand a word of the Spanish wot is spok down these parts. We still have English styled food but having trained as a chef (not to cook in a restaurant but to teach cooking) I find the local and wonderfully seasonal ingredients one of the very best things about living here. No more supermarket shops to get whatever I want, now I get whatever is available... Love it.

Also, we moved here with our son who is now 4 1/2 and loves Spain. Of course, he has no recollection of UK. He speaks fluent English and Spanish and is learning German at school. My wife's parents have lived in Spain for 11 years and we had been here just 14 months when my parents decided to move over, so we are all here....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Always good to hear from you.



cambio said:


> I do regret the fact that my children are in the UK and we do not see them as much as I would like, this is something not to be underestimated by those of you thinking of the move.


I've heard this many times and know several people who moved back to the UK after a couple of years because they miss watching their grandchildren grow up. It really is an important consideration for those with families.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad to hear its going well and great update


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> Well here we are 8 months into life in Spain. Generally all well. The question I am asked the most by people via email etc, and the one question that pops up on this forum from time to time is "Do you regret the move". I never know what to say to this, how can you regret something if you do not know what the alternative would have been. however I do not regret moving here, I do regret the fact that my children are in the UK and we do not see them as much as I would like, this is something not to be underestimated by those of you thinking of the move.
> 
> I have good days and Bad days as far as missing things about life in the UK, and would be lying if I said otherwise, but generally the good days outweigh the bad days ( I had "bad" days in the UK so no difference there then).
> 
> ...


I like this post so much better than the posts that only focus on the good, or as some do, only on the bad. Wherever you go it only stands to reason that there will be some negatives even if they come more from you (eg missing the family) than the new place. It's great that some people take to their new home like those ducks that we all know, to water, but from what I've seen, sooner or later Real Life hits and some just don't know how to cope with it when it does.
Things that often make that honeymoon period end can be family issues as Cambio has said, and language when you realise that even though you've learnt a lot of Spanish, 6 months or even a couple of years of superficial chit chat does not mean that you've made a large number of Spanish friends. It means you've found people to spend the time of day with.
Sometimes you also have to admit that the sun is too much, that you can't face another plate of olives and the fiestas are just groups of loud teenagers wandering the streets.

And I love it here!


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Really enjoyed your post - we are eight months behind you - well actually leave U K on 14 November .... have lived abroad before but on the other side of the pond .... Spain will be different but am looking forward to the challenges ahead .... agree with you as to he health issues - we were so much healthier in the Caribbean - not carrying so much weight and just felt better eating the local food ... cooking with what was in season and being able to exercise ... so yes we are excited ..... and counting down the days to a new and better lifestyle !


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Cambio's post is heart warming and is honest. I am glad the "Cambios" are settling in well and fair dues to them learning Spanish. Learning Spanish can be fun and is recognized by the local Spanish population as an effort being made. Naturally, the Cambios will still support whatever teams they supported before the move. Many immigrants or extended visitors to Spain don't make any effort re integration whatsoever.

I don't know if the Cambios are looking for work or retired. If they are working perhaps they can inform us of their hunt for work? (Trust Lep to come up with this!).

"What do you miss most?" is usually a conversation starter. But, it is also a valid question which will have quite an influence to anybody looking in at the forum. Let's face it, it is likely that there are more heading back to the UK than arriving. (I don't include holidaymakers here). So truth is good and welcome.

I hope I see more stories like this.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Cambio your updates don't beat about the bush, to the point and how it is. This is very helpful to people like me who are preparing for the move and most welcome. 

Trouble is when I put it as it is I end up sounding like a loopy hippy or something , which I'm far from............

Keep them coming pleSe!


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

cambio said:


> Well here we are 8 months into life in Spain. Generally all well. The question I am asked the most by people via email etc, and the one question that pops up on this forum from time to time is "Do you regret the move". I never know what to say to this, how can you regret something if you do not know what the alternative would have been. however I do not regret moving here, I do regret the fact that my children are in the UK and we do not see them as much as I would like, this is something not to be underestimated by those of you thinking of the move.
> 
> I have good days and Bad days as far as missing things about life in the UK, and would be lying if I said otherwise, but generally the good days outweigh the bad days ( I had "bad" days in the UK so no difference there then).
> 
> ...


Could have written that myself -at that time - especially the bits about the family and the frustration with language. Now we have over 7 years under our belts we feel very different. Yes we still miss the kids but spend a lot of time in our motorhome so we get to see them on our travels. Good luck on your 'journey'. You will have frustrations and down days. You will have had them in UK in all probability. The feeling of safety, contentment, lack of greed, kindness simply cannot be put aside when compared to UK and we used to live in 'sleepy' old Norfolk! Good luck, look at what is around you and enjoy!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, Cambio xx 

Lovely to hear from you x


I was a year before you & it takes time to settle into an everyday life. Unlike you, we are renting & are still looking for our perfect home.

We have seen a great deal of our children/grandchildren since our move !!

Back in the UK, unfortunately, none of them lived locally & they/we were always working. It must be much more difficult if you are used to seeing them on a daily basis.


My daughter, a qualified teacher, is here at the moment having applied for a post at an International school. She is youngish & has fallen in love with the place. We will wait & see, though !! Spain is always wonderful - but, sometimes, only for a holiday/respite....

I, personally, miss Boots the chemist !! Everything I ever needed cosmetically etc...all under one roof - Bliss.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> =Leper;5479769
> 
> I don't know if the Cambios are looking for work or retired. If they are working perhaps they can inform us of their hunt for work? (Trust Lep to come up with this!).
> Yes, would be interesting, but I don't think they are working
> ...




***
PS when I make a post like this I always have to put three characters at the end or else it says that the post is too short, but I've noticed that others don't do this. How come??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the "honeymoon period" is usually two or three years, rather than a few months. Things that were novel and exciting are now routine, sometimes irritating. You are no longer uncritically positive about everything Spanish in order to justify to yourself (or others) why you moved here. Reality sets in.

Sometimes however, if you are flexible, adaptable and open-minded, the reality can be more satisfying than the initial euphoria.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ***
> PS when I make a post like this I always have to put three characters at the end or else it says that the post is too short, but I've noticed that others don't do this. How come??


If you repost a quote from someone else, you have to add a comment of your own outside of the Quotes code?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> If you repost a quote from someone else, you have to add a comment of your own outside of the Quotes code?


Yes, so therefore the three symbols technique, but I've noticed that other people manage to do it not adding anything outside the quotes. I suppose it's magic.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think the "honeymoon period" is usually two or three years, rather than a few months.


Yes, I'm sure that's true in a lot of cases


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know... I moved to the UK 15 years ago, and I still love it, even though I now want to move on to Spain (because it's more like my home country than UK). The only thing I really missed when I moved to the UK was the lack of swimming pools in summer - my home, like Spain, was hot, with most houses sporting a swimming pool.

When I moved to England, I told myself I'd make myself stay for at least 3 years, before running back home... but I loved it so much 3 years turned into 15.

Like someone said, though, the UK was different, not necessarily better, and if you're looking for different, then I suppose it's easier to be happy.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe it's been 8 months already! Glad things are mostly going well


----------

